# Attention Cry Babies!



## SFW (Mar 7, 2012)

Use the ignore button for now. If someone here is ruining your internet experience, feel free to utilize this Gem.

Im not going on a banning rampage, so utilize the tools prince has implemented onto his board.  

The whining is worse than the actual trolling.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 7, 2012)

You still suck and fuck you


----------



## fitter420 (Mar 7, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> You still suck and fuck you


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 7, 2012)

*Anything Goes* WARNING  - Do not enter this forum if you get offended easily, just about  anything is allowed in here and there is very little moderation! All  hate, trash talking, flame wars, adult material, etc., is allowed in  here. Adults 18+ Years Old Only!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 7, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> *Anything Goes* WARNING - Do not enter this forum if you get offended easily, just about anything is allowed in here and there is very little moderation! All hate, trash talking, flame wars, adult material, etc., is allowed in here. Adults 18+ Years Old Only!


 GDI come at me nigga


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 7, 2012)

Heavy has a point there, this is anything goes, i did a anything goes campaign on a fucktard the other day, and the cunts went all sooky over it……….GEEZ, next you will have Curt James doing paper machet penis’s and selling them to the highest bidder……

I am off my MEDS!!!


----------



## Tesla (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 7, 2012)

Tesla said:


>


 
come at me bro


----------



## OfficerFarva (Mar 7, 2012)

Free tissue for all with pouty eyes!


----------



## SupaSwole (Mar 7, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> come at me bro


----------



## bundle (Mar 7, 2012)

there's an ignore bu


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 7, 2012)

the ignore button is a lovely premise but it doesn't work cuz you go into a thread where madfuckface starts his shit and you have him on ignore n dont see his posts but the thread gets ruined anyway n off topic n 15 other people are quoting him so he's not exactly out of your face.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 7, 2012)

and this has nothing to do with omg madfuckface hurtt my widdle fewlings. it's that he repeatedly gets over ten infractions and waltzes right back in here. maybe you can make it so the ignore button doesn't post his shit to you when other people quote him but as it is it doesn't work. been there tried that. every thread was still a derailed madmann shit fest. the ignore button does not make it so you don't see his trolling bullshit.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 7, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> the ignore button is a lovely premise but it doesn't work cuz you go into a thread where madfuckface starts his shit and you have him on ignore n dont see his posts but the thread gets ruined anyway n off topic n 15 other people are quoting him so he's not exactly out of your face.


 the forum and sfw


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 7, 2012)

when someone posted that IM's first official tranny thread i missed.... it was in anything goes right? why was it taken down? did someone's widdle fewlings get hurt?


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 7, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> the forum and sfw



these gifs are genius. ltfol.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 7, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> these gifs are genius. ltfol.


 
sum truth in them gifs


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 7, 2012)

Are you suggesting that I'm supposed to pee in someone's buttocks?


----------



## SFW (Mar 7, 2012)

Chairman!


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 7, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> the ignore button is a lovely premise but it doesn't work cuz you go into a thread where madfuckface starts his shit and you have him on ignore n dont see his posts but the thread gets ruined anyway n off topic n 15 other people are quoting him so he's not exactly out of your face.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 8, 2012)

Glad the Captn made his boy SFW mod for apparently no reason whatsoever other than to make the AG worse.  

Well at least you two get to jerk each other off in the hidden moderator forums nobody else can see.  

SFW will start whoring for gears to support his and Saney's gear habit.  

Maybe we could open a forum strictly for the Captn and his boys then the rest of us could have the AG back without any interference?


----------



## SFW (Mar 8, 2012)

dont you imbeciles get it?

This is what the admins want.

Im just doing their will.

You idiots.




Take one and GTFO!


----------



## colochine (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## SFW (Mar 8, 2012)

also, if they really wanted madmann gone, he'd be gone. theres 2-3 admins and like 5 super mods, plus a million other mods. im not the only one who lets him stick around. so quit crying to me about it.


----------



## colochine (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## Paramour (Mar 8, 2012)

colochine said:


>


 

Sensational.


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 8, 2012)

SFW said:


> dont you imbeciles get it?
> 
> This is what the admins want.
> 
> ...



Us imbeciles do get it. We know that admin loves the traffic this jackass spurs. We just wanted to hear you say you were a puppet. 
You idiot.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Mar 8, 2012)

^^^700 current views in Open Chat and 57 views in the AG.  Yeah, this new style of moderation combined with the return of Eddie is just epic.


----------



## SFW (Mar 8, 2012)

> Us  imbeciles do get it. We know that admin loves the traffic this jackass  spurs. We just wanted to hear you say you were a puppet.
> You idiot.


Im honored actually. 

Now quit bitching already and go find a life.


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 8, 2012)

Funny I post in here like 6 times Ina row and you're already giving me the fuck off.  Shitstain is in every thread in this motherfucker all day and you don't say shit. Is he pulling your strings?


----------



## SFW (Mar 8, 2012)

Last time i checked he was gone. 

WTF do you want? a box of tissues? 

Im sorry Madmann has ruined all of your lives.


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 8, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> ^^^700 current views in Open Chat and 57 views in the AG.  Yeah, this new style of moderation combined with the return of Eddie is just epic.



Apparently tissues don't stop arterial bleeding.


----------



## SFW (Mar 8, 2012)

Go with Yahweh!


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 8, 2012)

SFW said:


> Im honored actually.
> 
> Now quit bitching already and go find a life.



I think I'll go find another forum instead, the four of you can take turns sticking that olive branch up each others asses. Enjoy.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 8, 2012)

Clomid has you people all fucked up.


----------



## SFW (Mar 8, 2012)

> I think I'll go find another forum instead, the four of you can take  turns sticking that olive branch up each others asses. Enjoy.



Youre fat anyway!


----------



## SFW (Mar 8, 2012)

Seriously, worst Avy ever.

Do you even lift?


----------



## SFW (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## _LG_ (Mar 8, 2012)

SFW said:


> *Anyone who negs Tommy and little guy get reps from now on.
> 
> If you get them into the red, you will be awarded with an honorary DRSE membership!
> 
> ...



Good luck with that jerkoff!!


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 8, 2012)

SFW said:


> *Anyone who negs Tommy and little guy get reps from now on.
> 
> If you get them into the red, you will be awarded with an honorary DRSE membership!
> 
> ...



I'd neg myself into the red if I could just  join your club

BTW silly fucking avi back atcha, oh yeah and fat jokes made me cry, you missed the chance at the gyno remark...I thought I was dealing with an original thinker here. 
Good luck with your social experiment on the negs, apparently you didn't look at my profile first.


----------



## SFW (Mar 8, 2012)

fat people are immoral!


----------



## Saney (Mar 8, 2012)

All fat ppl should leave IM, like seriously


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 8, 2012)

madmann is gone. that is all.


----------



## SFW (Mar 8, 2012)

Alright, Tommy and i have come to a meeting of the minds. Disregard any negging towards him.

Little guy on the other hand may need triage for his anus when i get done.


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 8, 2012)

Come at me bro.  Your neggs could never touch this


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 8, 2012)

SFW said:


> Alright, Tommy and i have come to a meeting of the minds. Disregard any negging towards him.
> 
> .


 
Wasn't really a big meeting since I have a small mind, I traded it for a big cawk when they built me.


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 8, 2012)

I got just the opposite


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 8, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> Glad the Captn made his boy SFW mod for apparently no reason whatsoever other than to make the AG worse.
> 
> Well at least you two get to jerk each other off in the hidden moderator forums nobody else can see.
> 
> ...







they over corrected it won't stop me.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 8, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> All fat ppl should leave IM, like seriously


 If so you should have left along ago


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 8, 2012)

SFW said:


> dont you imbeciles get it?
> 
> This is what the admins want.
> 
> ...


 
well if they wanted a tool they pick the right girl
it still won't stop me





put down that food I...See...you......


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 8, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> Funny I post in here like 6 times Ina row and you're already giving me the fuck off.  Shitstain is in every thread in this motherfucker all day and you don't say shit. Is he pulling your strings?



Do you have a slow metabolism?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## OTG85 (Mar 8, 2012)

Ag is better then ever...bout time this shit hole gets cleaned up.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 8, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> Glad the Captn made his boy SFW mod for apparently no reason whatsoever other than to make the AG worse.
> 
> Well at least you two get to jerk each other off in the hidden moderator forums nobody else can see.
> 
> ...



We all jerk off together in the Clean Thread. All are welcome!


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 9, 2012)

SFW said:


> *Anyone who negs Tommy and little guy get reps from now on.
> 
> If you get them into the red, you will be awarded with an honorary DRSE membership!
> 
> ...



i negged Littleguy today, that guys a homo???...


----------



## Shadowcam (Mar 9, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Heavy has a point there, this is anything goes, i did a anything goes campaign on a fucktard the other day, and the cunts went all sooky over it?????????.GEEZ, next you will have Curt James doing paper machet penis???s and selling them to the highest bidder??????
> 
> I am off my MEDS!!!



BWWHHHAAAHAHA. Clearly this thread was directed at you birdbrain.


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 9, 2012)

Shadowcam said:


> BWWHHHAAAHAHA. Clearly this thread was directed at you birdbrain.



Fuckoff to MD Villan??????..you do sound like Villan, unless there is another cunt justas stupid as you who does the bwahbwah???...


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 9, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Do you have a slow metabolism?



I'm 50 bro, everything about me is slow.


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 9, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> i negged Littleguy today, that guys a homo???...



You may have tried peehole, sadly your negging skills have devolved much like your mental capacity, after multiple meltdowns.  Thanks for the green peehole.
P.S. Negged


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 9, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> I'm 50 bro, everything about me is slow.



 gotcha


----------



## Shadowcam (Mar 9, 2012)

Azza is negging me every day, I can't take it much more.


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 9, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> gotcha


 
It's all good, I lift 5 days a week, still benching 315, I bulk n cut, blast n cruise, not much has changed, more pain most of the time that's about all. Better life through chemistry. I only wish gear dealers offered the 15% AARP discount.


----------



## SFW (Mar 9, 2012)

I have noticed that many heavier members seem to be crankier. So much for fat and jolly.


----------



## tommygunz (Mar 9, 2012)

Checked out your boy Saneys video, I think you are right. He had the balls to call me fat, that knigg is a walking 20% just like me. We're cranky cause we are hungry. Nine months out of the year I'm cutting, born an endomorph, can't change it.


----------



## SFW (Mar 9, 2012)

I was fatter than anyone in 2005. I overheard Someone describe me as "that fat guy over there" and it changed my life. 


GICH!


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 9, 2012)

sfw said:


> i was fatter than anyone in 2005. I overheard someone describe me as "that fat guy over there" and it changed my life.
> 
> 
> Gich!



gych


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 10, 2012)

If LW weren't so much fun to harrass, there prolly wouldn't even be a need to the ignore button.  BTW, I believe I called for a group neggin' recently.  WTF happened?


----------



## Curt James (Mar 11, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> (snip) Curt James doing *paper machet* (snip)



You spelled that _aaaaaaallll _wrong.

Banning you in 3... 2... 1...


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 11, 2012)

did anyone else laugh at themselves for responding to a thread called attention cry babies?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 11, 2012)

GearsMcGilf said:


> If LW weren't so much fun to harrass, there prolly wouldn't even be a need to the ignore button.  BTW, I believe I called for a group neggin' recently.  WTF happened?



if neg hammers were dicks i'd be your daddy.
that's what happened.


----------



## I'M retarded (Mar 11, 2012)

Shadowcam said:


> Azza is negging me every day, I can't take it much more.


 get over it azza negs everyone!  it's just green dots and numbers, thats all , is your wife gonna leave you for haveing low rep?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Mar 11, 2012)

I'M retarded said:


> get over it azza negs everyone!  it's just green dots and numbers, thats all , is your wife gonna leave you for haveing low rep?



^^^^isn't well respected on the boards (he knows)


----------



## Curt James (Mar 11, 2012)

Noheawaiian said:


> ^^^^isn't well respected on the boards (he knows)



^^^^ Wife left him for having low rep.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Mar 11, 2012)

^^^^trying to get his reps in daily


----------



## I'M retarded (Mar 11, 2012)

Noheawaiian said:


> ^^^^isn't well respected on the boards (he knows)


 cuase everyone one of them fukers are either skinny or fatass haters, who thinks gear is gonna make them big and cut before they really know how to do shit without it. plus theres the whole i'm not an asskisser or cock sucker who say's what every other bitch ass fake mother fucker say's. BESIDES,YOUR JUST PISSED I KNOW WHERE THE REAL GEAR IS .
i can't give too much respect for anyone who hides behind someone elses pic in there avatar anyways. you got 155lb people trying to tell you how to bulk, and 265lb broke down fatasses telling you how to cut. FUCKIN PUPPETS ALL DANCE THE SAME!  now go ahead bitch, call me a retard and correct my spelling, cuase thats original!


----------



## Noheawaiian (Mar 11, 2012)

I'M retarded said:


> cuase everyone one of them fukers are either skinny or fatass haters, who thinks gear is gonna make them big and cut before they really know how to do shit without it. plus theres the whole i'm not an asskisser or cock sucker who say's what every other bitch ass fake mother fucker say's. BESIDES,YOUR JUST PISSED I KNOW WHERE THE REAL GEAR IS .
> i can't give too much respect for anyone who hides behind someone elses pic in there avatar anyways. you got 155lb people trying to tell you how to bulk, and 265lb broke down fatasses telling you how to cut. FUCKIN PUPPETS ALL DANCE THE SAME!  now go ahead bitch, call me a retard and correct my spelling, cuase thats original!




That insult wasn't thrown at you, but ok.


----------



## I'M retarded (Mar 11, 2012)

noheawaiian said:


> that insult wasn't thrown at you, but ok.


my bad everyone seems to be harrasing me in the ag forum.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 11, 2012)

To bad most of the dicks on here are mods...whom you CANNOT block!


----------



## SFW (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm still getting PM's regarding how to block people. In case anyone is still confused.

Profile>User Lists>Add to ignore List.


----------



## Shadowcam (Mar 12, 2012)

I'M retarded said:


> get over it azza negs everyone!  it's just green dots and numbers, thats all , is your wife gonna leave you for haveing low rep?



I have software that tells me where you live


----------



## Shadowcam (Mar 12, 2012)

I'M retarded said:


> cuase everyone one of them fukers are either skinny or fatass haters, who thinks gear is gonna make them big and cut before they really know how to do shit without it. plus theres the whole i'm not an asskisser or cock sucker who say's what every other bitch ass fake mother fucker say's. BESIDES,YOUR JUST PISSED I KNOW WHERE THE REAL GEAR IS .
> i can't give too much respect for anyone who hides behind someone elses pic in there avatar anyways. you got 155lb people trying to tell you how to bulk, and 265lb broke down fatasses telling you how to cut. FUCKIN PUPPETS ALL DANCE THE SAME!  now go ahead bitch, call me a retard and correct my spelling, cuase thats original!



Attention cry babies


----------



## I'M retarded (Mar 14, 2012)

Shadowcam said:


> I have software that tells me where you live


 i have software that turns porn into cartoons! and software that does my taxes, got an app on my phone that gives me bus routes! go to hide my ass.com and you can have any ip you want!
 who gives a fuck, i live in cleveland, ohio.  westside, 2 mins from I 90. pm me i give you my address. what you a stalker or a fag?  this internet fantasy land you all live in is fucked up.


----------



## Shadowcam (Mar 14, 2012)

I'M retarded said:


> i have software that turns porn into cartoons! and software that does my taxes, got an app on my phone that gives me bus routes! go to hide my ass.com and you can have any ip you want!
> who gives a fuck, i live in cleveland, ohio.  westside, 2 mins from I 90. pm me i give you my address. what you a stalker or a fag?  this internet fantasy land you all live in is fucked up.



PM sent, and thanks btw my software was'nt working.


----------



## cube789 (Mar 14, 2012)

I'M retarded said:


> i have software that turns porn into cartoons! and software that does my taxes, got an app on my phone that gives me bus routes! go to hide my ass.com and you can have any ip you want!
> who gives a fuck, i live in cleveland, ohio. westside, 2 mins from I 90. pm me i give you my address. what you a stalker or a fag? this internet fantasy land you all live in is fucked up.


 
Strong username to post content correlation


----------



## I'M retarded (Mar 14, 2012)

Shadowcam said:


> PM sent, and thanks btw my software was'nt working.


 you been here 4 yrs, and your still tyring to pretend you got a hookup with Booth and Bones? too,much TV dude. so, far in 3 site been threatened by FBI, NYPD, CIA, and now an asshole fuckface with broke down software. when you get if fixed why don't you and your buddy Jackie Chan stop by, i'll have my Bruce Wayne make us some english tea, and Chef Ramsey whip us up a T-bone!
 or better yet just let us all know where azza is. if you had software you would have outed his ass long time ago!


----------



## Shadowcam (Mar 15, 2012)

I'M retarded said:


> you been here 4 yrs, and your still tyring to pretend you got a hookup with Booth and Bones? too,much TV dude. so, far in 3 site been threatened by FBI, NYPD, CIA, and now an asshole fuckface with broke down software. when you get if fixed why don't you and your buddy Jackie Chan stop by, i'll have my Bruce Wayne make us some english tea, and Chef Ramsey whip us up a T-bone!
> or better yet just let us all know where azza is. if you had software you would have outed his ass long time ago!



Are you a wog or serb?


----------



## I'M retarded (Mar 15, 2012)

Shadowcam said:


> Are you a wog or serb?


 i'm an asshole,maybe even a retard, but your still a stupid motherfucker!
Italian,German,Slovanian,Russian, but who gives a fuck, just think how big your kids are gonna be when i'm done fucking your wife!
now i see why azza negs you all the time, cuase your a fuckface!


----------



## Shadowcam (Mar 15, 2012)

I'M retarded said:


> i'm an asshole,maybe even a retard, but your still a stupid motherfucker!
> Italian,German,Slovanian,Russian, but who gives a fuck, just think how big your kids are gonna be when i'm done fucking your wife!
> now i see why azza negs you all the time, cuase your a fuckface!



Serb no doubt. Your jail tattoo's go really well with your pyjamas.


----------



## I'M retarded (Mar 15, 2012)

Shadowcam said:


> Serb no doubt. Your jail tattoo's go really well with your pyjamas.


 your wife said the same shit, she wanted to keep my pajama's, but she couldn't keep my cock out her mouth long enough to ask.

give it up dude. don't be hatein, just cuase i even look good at 4am in my jammie's, you would realy be hatein if i post my avatar in my gym clothes and actualy had a pump!

i bet your actauly a little fat bitch who wears a dress around the house, rubbing lipstick all over your face looking in the mirror, crying, mommie i am a pretty girl!

why don't you post up a pic of your bitch ass, or shut you lil fatt confused ass up, you fucking cock sucking fag!

you better be careful, i got software that let's me look thru your tv screen, now that's some fbi shit there buddy!


----------



## Shadowcam (Mar 16, 2012)

I'M retarded said:


> your wife said the same shit, she wanted to keep my pajama's, but she couldn't keep my cock out her mouth long enough to ask.
> 
> give it up dude. don't be hatein, just cuase i even look good at 4am in my jammie's, you would realy be hatein if i post my avatar in my gym clothes and actualy had a pump!
> 
> ...



^^^Brutal roid rage

Savage 60 year old bloated face with high blood pressure.


----------



## SFW (Sep 11, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> the forum and sfw



Bump


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 6, 2012)

SFW said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -640374 reputation points from SFW.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...



why is is this butt hurt little cry baby still a moderator?


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 9, 2012)

[h=2]New reputation![/h]   Hi, you have received -642985 reputation points from SFW.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
Speaking of Squealing...Negged

Regards,
SFW

Note: This is an automated message.​


----------



## Curt James (Oct 9, 2012)

^^^^ You're only giving him more reason to neg you. 

Hey! Hey! I'm just sayin.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 9, 2012)

it annoys me that he can't just get over it. i see him as a really pathetic kid still whining about something that happened what 2 months ago? and find it ridiculous he works on his body when his character is such a shit mess. my rep point is something i NEVER look at when i come here. it's ridiculous that he thinks i care about those points. if i did i wouldn't slam him for his behavior.  i just think he's a small ignorant bully that gets something out of being rotten to other members. certainly not worthy of the position of moderator on this forum.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 9, 2012)

maybe someday he can grow up and be a man and get over his butthurt and realize his personality needs more work than his freakish traps. too bad some sponsor doesn't give away free vials of good character for knob slopping around here. if they did he might be a bigger man.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 10, 2012)

^upset over lost rep points


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 10, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> ^upset over lost rep points



no. just disgusted a supposed grown man can't walk around a group of people without slinging feces. you might want to check my reaction to negs with DGG, CHJ's etc. We'd end up chatting amiably via pm. it pisses me off that "Safe For Work" called DOMS a fag etc. no mod should be behaving that way. this has nothing to do with a stash of points i can't even buy a banjo with. it bothered me how eddie talked to people other than myself and he never had the power to neg anyone. it's ridiculous to think someone's assholish behavior wouldn't bother me on it's own and be the issue instead of rep points.


----------



## hoyle21 (Oct 10, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> maybe someday he can grow up and be a man and get over his butthurt and realize his personality needs more work than his freakish traps. too bad some sponsor doesn't give away free vials of good character for knob slopping around here. if they did he might be a bigger man.



I liked this, not specifically because of the venom towards SFW, but because of the overall message.

The number of guys working out to get laid her is ridiculous.   Develop a personality, it will go way further.


----------



## Retlaw (Oct 10, 2012)

I'M retarded said:


> i have software that turns porn into cartoons! and software that does my taxes, got an app on my phone that gives me bus routes! go to hide my ass.com and you can have any ip you want!
> who gives a fuck, i live in cleveland, ohio.  westside, 2 mins from I 90. pm me i give you my address. what you a stalker or a fag?  this internet fantasy land you all live in is fucked up.



Im a fag, can I have your address sweet tits ?  

Free again ! They keep locking me up, lol, and I still keep not paying my x cunt !


----------



## Curt James (Oct 10, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> no. just disgusted a supposed grown man can't walk around a group of people without slinging feces. you might want to check my reaction to negs with DGG, CHJ's etc. We'd end up chatting amiably via pm. it pisses me off that "Safe For Work" called DOMS a fag etc. no mod should be behaving that way. this has nothing to do with *a stash of points i can't even buy a banjo with.* it bothered me how eddie talked to people other than myself and he never had the power to neg anyone. it's ridiculous to think someone's assholish behavior wouldn't bother me on it's own and be the issue instead of rep points.



I couldn't remember banjo. Thought of _ukulele _instead.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 10, 2012)

or even this


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 10, 2012)

or maybe this


----------



## charley (Oct 10, 2012)

Retlaw said:


> Im a fag, can I have your address sweet tits ?
> 
> Free again ! They keep locking me up, lol, and I still keep not paying my x cunt !



.............As long as they don't throw the key away...no really ..pay the 'bitch' and stay on the streets.....


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 14, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> or maybe this



Her vagina is so long it reminds me of the Bizarre Foods episode with the mangrove worms.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## azza1971 (Oct 15, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> Her vagina is so long it reminds me of the Bizarre Foods episode with the mangrove worms.



fist fuck that slit.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 15, 2012)

Actually them 2 pics were supposed to be in a different thread but I had 2 threads open at the same time and in my drunken stupor I posted them in the wrong one.
these things happen....


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 15, 2012)

kinda like putting flowers in the bathroom... they are still pretty.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 15, 2012)

Can't rep you but that gave me a good laugh....


----------



## woohoo90 (Oct 20, 2012)

someone needs to call the wambulance, and order a wamburger with those french cries


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 1, 2012)

SFW said:
			
		

> Well, At least this way (as non-mod) i can  neg you without you complaining like a pathetic old bitch. Remember  crying to the admins like a menopausal wreck? Let me ask you this  though... Hows it feel going to sleep alone every night? Now die of  cancer, you aging howler monkey.





			
				Little Wing said:
			
		

> neg me all you want. just makes me laugh about some "old spinster" still  being so deep in your head you can't get past being dissed by her.  seriously, i work with kids and none of them are as big a crybaby as  you. i'm happy, content, my life suits me just fine, no complaints. you  keep bashing me n my life but i'm not the one with some weird mental  thing going where i can't just get over having words with someone  online. you just look more unstable every time you pick the scabs on  your little wound.* all you're doing is making yourself look like a  complete fool. a fool I OWN a part of.*






			
				Little Wing said:
			
		

> SFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 1, 2012)

SFW said:
			
		

> You own a pair of sagging Gams..err i mean Juggs.





			
				Little Wing said:
			
		

> i love my tits. i'm not the one so unhappy with my looks i suck drse cock for gear and look like a puffed up freak.



look who can't get this old spinster out of his head. wanna be my pet fish?


----------



## longworthb (Nov 2, 2012)

Lw if it doesn't bother you then why do u keep posting about it. He's just negging you and you keep posting shit about it. Makes no sense


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 2, 2012)

Why isn't anyone sending me vagina pics? 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 2, 2012)

longworthb said:


> Lw if it doesn't bother you then why do u keep posting about it. He's just negging you and you keep posting shit about it. Makes no sense



i told him i'd keep revealing his ass hurt as long as he keeps taking it out on me. just keeping my word.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 2, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Why isn't anyone sending me vagina pics?
> 
> 
> Sent from my jewPhone



SFW is MY pet fish now. all his vagina pics are belong to me. if he ever decides to grow up and wear his penis again you can have him back.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 6, 2012)

SFW said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -649756 reputation points from SFW.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...



i have never seen anyone here hold onto an asshurt as long as this redfaced little crybaby faggot.


----------



## SFW (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## Little Wing (Nov 6, 2012)

SFW said:


>



fixed.

and btw if saney uses lube you won't need the tissues anymore... except when you keep crying over getting your dick stepped on by an old spinster once upon a time.


----------



## coolhandjames (Nov 6, 2012)

^^^ All that stuff seems oddly familiar...


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 6, 2012)

top pic is my favorite little toy. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y77nQXrKH30

vid is a bit dark but it really shows how pretty it is.


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 21, 2012)

^^that thing is really small my tongue is bigger


----------

